# Your favorite 5 of 2010



## jeroen (Dec 27, 2010)

No year lists here??? Okay, here we go.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

2010 was a good photography year for me. I did the foundation course at the Amsterdam Photo Academy this spring with "Excellent" result. More important, I learned a lot and I had a lot of fun there. I also started my analog camera collection this spring. I did a lot of analog photography in 2010 and I got really hooked on medium format.

Here are my 5 favorites of 2010.

1. I did this one for Photo Academy for the low depth of field assignment. Got an A+ for this one 







2. This is from the first roll with my Minolta Autocord twin lense reflex camera. I bought it as a glass and metal brick on a flea market, cleaned the thing and had it serviced. I also bought some parts on eBay for it. It is nice to have something that is over 50 years old back in working shape. The camera is awesome and it got me really hooked on medium format.
This particulair photo is important to me because it is on it's first roll, but also because I stepped over a mental line and made contact with this guy. He was a very cool dude 






3. Still like the composition of this very much.






4. Although a tiny bit out of focus I still love this photo. This man is a sculptor and I visited his workplace on "open studio day" in my neighbourhood. The place was covered in half an inch of marble dust and there was one beam of light coming from a window. I asked him to stand in the light. It is my first "directed" shot. I was surprised to find he got even more nervous about it then I was. Really nice guy.






5. I learned a lot about timing taking this one. Still like the composition a lot too.


----------

